# Happy Birthday, Glued2It!



## richtee (Dec 31, 2007)

Wow...NYE baby eh? What a cool thing for parents I'd think...

Enjoy Bud! Happy Birthday!


----------



## mossymo (Dec 31, 2007)

Glued2It
Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## ron50 (Dec 31, 2007)

Happy Birthday Jeremy. Enjoy your day!


----------



## ozark rt (Dec 31, 2007)

Happy birthday Glued.


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 31, 2007)

Happy Birthday Glued! Hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## richoso1 (Dec 31, 2007)

Happy Birthday, and Happy New Year too!


----------



## brianj517 (Dec 31, 2007)

Hope you have a great one, G2I. Super New Year,too.

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## cman95 (Dec 31, 2007)

Happy Birthday glued and many more.


----------



## chris_harper (Dec 31, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Jeremy!!! Hope you have many more.


----------



## bigal (Dec 31, 2007)

Happy Birthday IT!


----------



## cajun_1 (Dec 31, 2007)

Happy Birthday  ...


----------



## lisacsco (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## ba_loko (Dec 31, 2007)

Happy Birthday, buddy!  I hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## smokin for life (Dec 31, 2007)

Jeremy Happy Birthday Bro. I would of liked to added something cool like Lisa did, but I'm just not smart enough to figure out how. But I am smart enough to wish you a HAPPY BIRTHDAY, and hope you have a very nice New Year.


----------



## meowey (Dec 31, 2007)

Many smoky returns of the day!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## minn.bill (Dec 31, 2007)

happy b day glued.


----------



## raypeel (Dec 31, 2007)

Have a good one Glued.


----------



## pigcicles (Dec 31, 2007)

Hope you're having the best birthday ever. Happy Birthday! and many more.


----------



## wilson (Dec 31, 2007)

Happy Birthday  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	


















and Many Many More!!!
Have a Very Happy New Year!!


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Dec 31, 2007)

Happy Birthday Glued!! and a Happy New Year!!


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Dec 31, 2007)

Happy birthday. Enjoy your day.


----------



## smokeys my pet (Dec 31, 2007)

Glud2it Happy Birthday and New year, may you have a wonderful day and night today and always!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ds7662 (Dec 31, 2007)

Happy B-day My friend, and many more.


----------



## glued2it (Jan 1, 2008)

Thank all of for the birthday wishes!

I had a great one!


----------



## allen (Jan 1, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY GLUED2IT, MAY U HAVE MANY MORE


----------



## kookie (Jan 1, 2008)

Happy birthday Glued.

Kookie


----------

